# Alphacool Eiswolf 120 GPX Vega M01



## ntropy83 (7. März 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe seit zwei Tagen die erste Wakü in meinem Leben in Betrieb und wollte mal fragen, ob ich Alles richtig gemacht habe. Anbei ein Foto.
Die Pumpe wird mir mit knapp 2300 RPM angezeigt, weiß aber nicht, ob die richtig ausgelesen wird; sie läuft auf jeden Fall auf 100% PWM. Die beiden Push/Pull Lüfer habe ich auf 1000 RPM gedrosselt, die sind jetzt angenehm leise. Man hört nur noch die Pumpe brummen aber das ist kaum störend. Idle-Temps der Vega sind jetzt bei Raumtemperatur und das Power Target, muss ich noch richtig einstellen, P7 ist bei mir leicht undervolted bei 1612 Mhz und 1020 mV. Bei einem Power Target von 175 W stabilisiert sie sich so bei 38 °C und bei 275 W bei 54 °C. Muss da am Woe nochmal schauen, wieviel ich brauche um P7 konstant zu halten. 175 W ist auf jeden Fall zu wenig, da flackern die LEDs und sie drosselt, bei 275 W flackern sie nicht aber ich glaube das ist zu viel, denke es liegt so bei 240 - 250 W, werde ich dann mit Software testen. 
Gaming Erfahrung habe ich bisher nach 2,5 h Star Citizen in FullHD, alle settings max und 225 W PT, dass sie sich so um die 45 °C einpendelt. Allerdings schwankt hier der power draw enorm. In Port Olisar - bei vielen Spielern - zieht die GPU manchmal nur 100 W, Selbiges in Lorville. Im All manchmal nur 80 W und bei Quantum Warp kriege ich sie dann müßig mal auf 225 W. Das resultiert für mich dann in 40 - 80 fps, wobei ich letztere nur im Quantum Flug erreiche. Denke mal das liegt am Game oder dran, dass ich es mit Vulkan zocke und nicht DirectX. 

Also, wenn Euch irgendein Fehler auffällt, bin für Tipps dankbar. Auch Tipps zur Pflege und Wartung sind gern gesehen. 

Danke und Gruß,
~ent




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## drstoecker (7. März 2019)

In win Gehäuse?
bekommt der radi kalte außen Luft?
wie sind die temps also speziell vom Hotspot?


----------



## ntropy83 (7. März 2019)

Hallo @drstoecker

yes In Win 101, die 3 Gehäuse-Lüfter unten ziehen und die anderen Beiden befördern raus. Ich habe beobachtet, dass die Idle-Temperatur der CPU von 30 °C auf 26 °C  (RAM läuft auf 3200 Mhz)gefallen ist, seit dem ich die GPU von Air auf Liquid umgebaut habe. Also scheint die Gehäuseinnentemperatur sogar abgenommen zu haben. Mit der Kühlung bin ich ganz zufrieden, die Vega ist im Referenzdesign und lief vorher bei 85 °C mit 275 W Power Target. Da sollte sich keine Abwärme stauen.

Hot Spot interessiert mich auch, ist in Linux aber nicht so ohne Weiteres zu messen. Habe nur ein Programm-Schnipsel dafür gefunden und das will den Kernel "patchen". Schaue mal ob ich heute Abend Zeit finde, dann patche ich mal nen alten kernel und finde die Temp heraus.


----------



## ntropy83 (8. März 2019)

Hm also ASIC_MAX_TEMP a la hot spot krieg ich nicht raus. Hab 3 Mal versucht, das Code-Schnipsel in den kernel zu kriegen aber habe keinen erfolgreich gebaut bekommen. 

Habe das Power Target jetzt mal auf 225 W gesetzt und da läuft sie ganz anständig. Hab den Heaven benchmark mit 2560x1440 alle settings auf extreme für 30 mins durchlaufen lassen. Pendelt sich dann so bei 57 °C max ein und 60 -90 fps. Leider nur OpenGL, DirectX geht ja bei mir nicht und für Vulkan kenn ich den Bench nicht. Dabei scheint sie nicht zu throtteln. Im angehängten Graph sieht man die Werte von Minute 28 - Minute 30. Immer wenn der Benchmark Loop von Vorne anfängt, fällt sie kurz auf P-State 1 zurück. Ansonsten läuft sie immer in 6 und 7. Also würde ich tippen, HotSpot ist ok und die Backplate sitzt fest genug.

Habe den Lüfter auch nochmal auf 1200 RPM angehoben, bei 1000 RPM ging sie bis 65 °C. Bei voller Drehzahl also 1700 RPM krieg ich die Karte dann bestimmt unter 50 °C. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ace (9. März 2019)

Hab ja das selbe Gehäuse nur mit dem 240 Radi mit der Vega,habe aber noch die Eisbaer mit rein genommen also 2x 240 Radi.
Hot Spot Temp kannst du doch auslesen.
Habe mein HBM auf 1100Mhz laufen.


----------

